# Macbook base getting very hot - any problem?



## Guitar-gal (Jul 15, 2008)

Less than a week ago, I got a new MacBook, and every time I use it the base seems to get very hot. I know it seems like a silly problem, but I have never had a MacBook before and I just wondered if this could cause any problems and if there's any way of solving it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2008)

Guitar-gal said:


> Less than a week ago, I got a new MacBook, and every time I use it the base seems to get very hot. I know it seems like a silly problem, but I have never had a MacBook before and I just wondered if this could cause any problems and if there's any way of solving it?



Make sure that you don't use it on any soft surfaces like carpet or any similar material.  This not only goes for the MacBook but all laptops in general.  The softness of the material can impair the flow of air through the vents, causing heat buildup.

You can also see about having the processor set to "Automatic" in Energy Saver, that way it throttles how fast the processor runs depending on the need to do so by each application.  Energy Saver can be found in System Preferences.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 15, 2008)

My MacBook gets pretty warm to the touch on the bottom (and yes, I'd call it "hot" as well).

Perfectly normal.


----------

